# Clomid & Pain Killers



## bambii9 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry if I come across as stupid here but...

I start Clomid tomorrow, and I am still on the tail end of my period.  I only take pain killers when I can't bear the pain, and I have been having extreme pain this cycle.  I take Tramadol(50) and Paracetomol(500/.  Or Voltarol(50) and Paracetomol.  Will this affect the clomid?

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Bambii. I too have dreadful periods and take pain killers - although not the same ones you take, I take nurofen - and they don't seem to affect the results of the Clomid. I don't take them at exactly the same time as the Clomid though (just in case) and because they are different to your, I reckon you might want to give your local pharmacist to check that they are compatible with the Clomid. 

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Rosie suggests, I would speak with a qualified pharmacist as they will be able to best advise what is safe to take with clomid and whats not.

Also, during the 2ww you should treat yourself as though you were pg and only take pk's that are safe during pregnancy eg paracetamol is, nurofen isn't...

Good luck
Natasha


----------

